

Ask HN: Whats an OK developer to do? - thatusertwo

I&#x27;m an ok programer &#x2F; developer in my early 30&#x27;s.<p>I&#x27;ve been working as a professional (full-time job) developer for almost 3 years, been doing freelance during this time and a little before while I was at  school. I&#x27;ve got a University degree in Biological Science and a 2 year degree for web development.<p>I don&#x27;t want to be a programer anymore, what kinds of jobs could I more easily transition into?
======
partisan
If you are outgoing, you might find some success as a technical recruiter. I
have had positive experiences dealing with a recruiter who came from a
programming background. It would certainly not hurt you.

Otherwise, business analyst, QA, other type of analyst that requires some
level of technical ability and in which you can shine by having more technical
skill than the average excel pusher. I've seen positions like this in the
industry I am in. You might find this type of development to be just the right
amount.

~~~
smt88
I agree that technical recruiters mostly suck, but the best ones have a
technical background.

I'll add, though, that recruiting is a slog. It's monotonous and involves a
lot of rejection. It's often performance-based, and it can therefore be
stressful as well. Basically, it has many of the downsides of sales.

------
greenyoda
What about something like product management? Your technical knowledge could
be an asset since you'd be able to communicate with developers in their own
language.

